# Recommendations?



## Rigoletto (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello, i'm Louise and I just joined here. I'm 16 and have only really got into opera over the past few months. The only ones I have listened to/seen in full are:

Carmen
Les Contes D'hoffman
Samson and Delilah
Madam Butterfly
The Merry Widow
Rigoletto

Out of those, my favourite was probably Rigoletto. All of them were pretty epic though  Anyway, I don't know anything about opera to be honest, but I like listening to it and I was just wondering if anyone could please recommend some! Cheers in advance.

Louise xxx


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It depends what you really want.

However, I think you ought to listen to some Mozart. I'm a great believer in randomness and serendipity so, if you don't know which one to pick, pick one at random.

That reminds me to put in a word for the twentieth century. Try Tippett's _The midsummer marriage _which is just gorgeous, exlultant and life enhancing (and entirely conventional in terms of structure and tonality).

Then again, Monteverdi demands to be heard. For the man who almost invented opera to have also written its greatest examples is extraordinary.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you like Madama Butterfly you will probably also like La Boheme
If you like Rigoletto you will probably also like Il Trovatore, La Traviata and Aida
If you like The Merry Widow you will probably also like Die Fledermaus

But all that is just for starters of course.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I second jhar26's recommendations.

Good idea to try other stuff:

Rossini Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro

Then maybe get a collection of arias and see where it takes you next.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not a huge opera fan, so for one to actually appeal to me is something. That being said, those that have are:
Mozart - Die Zauberflote (The Magic Flute)
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven - Fidelio


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

There is an opera with a title role that is the same as your first name, Louise, by Carpentier.
Not that I'd wish upon you what happens to that Louise... but it is an interesting opera.
On the other hand, probably not one to start with. Other folks here have made good suggestions.
You have started by some very good operas.
Welcome to a lifelong pleasure, opera is great!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Fidelio is wonderful, in my opinion )
Also check out Suor Angelica, part of Puccini's Il Trittico (a set of three one act operas)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Fidelio is wonderful, in my opinion )
> Also check out Suor Angelica, part of Puccini's Il Trittico (a set of three one act operas)


In the Trittico, I like Gianni Schicchi the most of the three.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I became a new mother just a couple months before hearing Suor Angelica for the first time, as I mentioned in another post. So it touches me in way that no other opera has so far. But I am definitely interested now in checking out the rest of the Il Trittico. In a row at that, the way Puccini intended.


----------



## Rigoletto (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, folks! *takes note*
I'll definitely look them up in youtube/get them on DVD 

I think i'll start with The Magic Flute 'cause I know lots of people like that.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I became a new mother just a couple months before hearing Suor Angelica for the first time, as I mentioned in another post. So it touches me in way that no other opera has so far. But I am definitely interested now in checking out the rest of the Il Trittico. In a row at that, the way Puccini intended.


I don't know Trittico at all. Got the DVD & CD (well I have now!). I like Puccini so I'm looking forward to getting to know it.


----------

